
MySigMail – UI email signature generator on GitHub - antonreshetov
Hi there,<p>In the new year, I decided to post my project on GitHub.<p>Propos<p>Creating an email signature is not a trivial task, even for people who have knowledge of HTML and CSS. And what about ordinary users.<p>There are many solutions on the Internet, and most of them are paid. There are free, but all of them are closed source. I wanted to make a free application with a user-friendly interface and open source code.<p>So let&#x27;s make creating email signatures easier!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;antonreshetov&#x2F;mysigmail
======
wonderofworld
Simply wonderful! You did a great job!

~~~
antonreshetov
Thank you!

